# Alumafoam finger splint and buddy taping on the same finger



## miugu (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi,

Physician treats the left little finger with buddy taping and alumafoam finger splint during the same visit. I would use 29130 for alumafoam finger splint and 29280 for buddy taping. CCI does not restrict billing both codes in the same location. Is that correct and can 29130 and 29280 be billed together in that case?

Thank you,
Maiu


----------

